# 2003 VW Golf 2.0 GTi Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again........as mentioned in a previous thread I have this VW Golf GTi 2.0 3 Door in Silver done 99,000 miles to tidy up. It's a standard car that has been reasonably looked after just neglected on the cleaning front. As you can see on the photos its got the usually combination of Grime, Tar and Brake Dust build up to contend with. Here are the pics before I start......

WP_20160204_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_042 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_043 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_044 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_045 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_046 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_047 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_048 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160204_049 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Decided to make a start today in the Gale Force winds we had - think I got more wet than the car! Here are some progress pics.....

WP_20160206_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Some De Tarring required but not to bad for a change.....

WP_20160206_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

As I left it for the day - Quickie on the Wheels which are a bit Blistered here and there and the rest Cleaned, De Tarred and Clayed.......

WP_20160206_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160206_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Probably have a go at the interior next - will post up progress as it goes.

Cheers


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job so far and look forward to seeing the inside


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Coming on a treat mate!


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks loads better!  Good work.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

That interior looks ripe for coming up ***** & span!

I do like a Mk4

Nice!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

As always fella, top job so far! 🏻 love your threads.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Your turnarounds are always spot on - well done


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Amazing how much crap builds up behind the number plates.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I had one of these but I don't think it was ever that clean lol (my pre-detailing days). 

Anyhoo - Great work as always chum, especially along the roof rails. Will you be doing the wheels and calipers too?

Cheers. 

Cooks


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I had one of these but I don't think it was ever that clean lol (my pre-detailing days).
> 
> Anyhoo - Great work as always chum, especially along the roof rails. Will you be doing the wheels and calipers too?
> 
> ...


Thanks - not decided yet on the Wheels off and Calipers. TBH the Wheels need a full refurb ideally blasting and having a total repaint but due to the age of the car etc it's not really worth doing that. Gonna have a think and decide after I've done the interior.

Cheers


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great work as usual, always love reading your threads.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

you're getting good at this lol
car looks great, bet ya wash bucket was filthy.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb results as ever Charlie and the attention to detail is always great 

What sort of bushes do you use for getting in the top if the hatch opening at the back of the roof?....just i've done a few cars that are mucky and green in there, mine included as my car lives under a tree!, and always struggled there....the best I've come up with are old toothbrushes


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Great job you have achieved a heck of a lot in the winds!!


----------



## Konio (Jan 7, 2016)

Top job with nice pics! Plenty of dirt there was to work with.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

I love how your title posts say 'tidy up' should maybe say 'complete transformation'!!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Superb results as ever Charlie and the attention to detail is always great
> 
> What sort of bushes do you use for getting in the top if the hatch opening at the back of the roof?....just i've done a few cars that are mucky and green in there, mine included as my car lives under a tree!, and always struggled there....the best I've come up with are old toothbrushes


Hi.....I use a variety of brushes including toothbrushes. My 5 year old daughter gives me her old toothbrushes which are slightly smaller for tight crevices. It all depends on the vehicle but generally those plus a regular soft bristle detailing brush does the job. Don't forget paintbrushes are handy too but just make sure you tape the metal bit up with insulation tape to prevent any nasty scratches.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Hi.....I use a variety of brushes including toothbrushes. My 5 year old daughter gives me her old toothbrushes which are slightly smaller for tight crevices. It all depends on the vehicle but generally those plus a regular soft bristle detailing brush does the job. Don't forget paintbrushes are handy too but just make sure you tape the metal bit up with insulation tape to prevent any nasty scratches.


Ahh cheers yeah 

I guess you could use bottle brushes too aslong as the metal stem didn't contact with the bodywork


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi....bit of an update. Gave it quick polish yesterday by hand. Thought I'd start the dry vac process this afternoon before hitting it with the water tomorrow. Here are some pics of the process (in between battling the winds and showers)....

WP_20160208_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Plnty of Make Up marks and wear shine......

WP_20160208_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Slight shine and Make Up on the steering wheel.......

WP_20160208_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After some cleaning......

WP_20160208_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160208_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Apologies for the poor quality photos. Will post up some more after the Wet work.

Cheers


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Looking good already. I can't help thinking that VW let themselves down with this mark of GTi. It looks no different to a normal Golf really.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

acprc said:


> It looks no different to a normal Golf really.


That's one of the reasons I like it - though it does need to be balistically fast to pull it off properly!

:thumb:

Only thing i would add (apart from speed) would be a lower boot spoiler...


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

acprc said:


> Looking good already. I can't help thinking that VW let themselves down with this mark of GTi. It looks no different to a normal Golf really.


Certainly should never of badged that a GTI with a poxy 2.0 litre 115bhp engine, slow as **** and a proper gussler......even the 1.8 2vt was'nt that great in standard guise:driver:

Top work Charlie as usual, really do appreciate your threads:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good so far fella. can I ask what you used to clean the steering wheel and what brushes you used please


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looking good mate. I see your from Norfolk pal, whereabouts? There doesnt seem to be many around here in east coast


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work!



dubbed-up-ally said:


> Certainly should never of badged that a GTI with a poxy 2.0 litre 115bhp engine, slow as **** and a proper gussler......even the 1.8 2vt was'nt that great in standard guise:driver:
> 
> Top work Charlie as usual, really do appreciate your threads:thumb:


Definitely agree with the 2l lump.

At least the Annis look decent (imho) and have a bit of poke.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Great work!
> 
> Definitely agree with the 2l lump.
> 
> At least the Annis look decent (imho) and have a bit of poke.


The diesels are the ones to have, especially the Anni's with a map


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

The car has worn the miles well, especially the interior, considering it doesn't look as if its been looked after for a while, I knew you wouldn't let the car down or us, keep on cleaning Charlie and keeping us all informed of your work.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

potter88 said:


> The diesels are the ones to have, especially the Anni's with a map


More than happy with the petrol


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Apologies for the poor quality photos.


I was just thinking they aren't upto your usual standard?


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Natalie said:


> More than happy with the petrol


Oh I'd rather the petrol being a petrol head but for performance wise between the 2 the diesel is far better than the 1.8 20v Turbo.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

bazz said:


> looking good so far fella. can I ask what you used to clean the steering wheel and what brushes you used please


Hi - thanks for you comment. I used AS G101 on the Steering wheel with a worn Toothbrush. The slightly worn bristles tend not to mark the leather.



potter88 said:


> Looking good mate. I see your from Norfolk pal, whereabouts? There doesnt seem to be many around here in east coast


Hi - yes in Norfolk but I'm a Gritty Northener really! Based South Norfolk 12 miles from Norwich out in the sticks.



MadOnVaux! said:


> I was just thinking they aren't upto your usual standard?


A combination of Poor Phone Camera and Wet Blustery weather going dark on me!

Bit of an update again today - managed to Shampoo the Seats and Trim then Extracted with the Wet Vac. Here are some pics after ready to dry out.......

DSCN2964 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2965 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2966 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2967 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2968 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2969 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2970 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2971 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2972 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2973 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2974 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2975 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2977 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2978 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2979 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2980 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2981 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2983 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2987 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After this I whizzed one of the Wheels off to see how bad the corrosion is on the backs. After a bit of deliberating I decided that it's not worth doing them fully as it would still look ropey. As the car needs a couple of Tyres soon I think I'll let the next owner decide what to do - they might refurb or as some do just upgrade a size etc with new tyres. Anyway I cleaned the rest up as best I could on the car then thought I'll get it undercover for a bit of fine tuning......

DSCN2988 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Went over it with some Menz 4000 on a Blue 3M Pad with the rotary just to lift it a bit......

DSCN2989 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2990 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2991 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2992 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Gave the under bonnet a quick polish (by hand) with AS Mirror Image.....

DSCN2993 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2994 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN2995 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Did some slight touch ups too and Polished inside the door shuts etc. Hopefully if the weather is not bad tomorrow I'll post up some finished pics.

Cheers


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm just 10 miles south of Norwich too pal


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Amazing job as always. I don't think I would be able to sell them after making them look so good!


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Great work Charlie, I love reading your threads and always look forward to them.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm intrigued...what do you use the old razor for?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Loving your work.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

potter88 said:


> Oh I'd rather the petrol being a petrol head but for performance wise between the 2 the diesel is far better than the 1.8 20v Turbo.


Never driven the dirty derv so I've no idea, can't miss what I've not had :lol: tbf it gets driven about 2000 miles a year so a diesel would be a total waste.


----------



## seat_Jay (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Charlie, Nice work! 

What did you use on the foot pedals and petrol cap?

Cheers


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Interior looks really good. Nice to see a tidy mk4 nice and clean.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

potter88 said:


> I'm just 10 miles south of Norwich too pal


Must be quite close then!



Kev.O said:


> Great work Charlie, I love reading your threads and always look forward to them.


Thanks - much appreciated.



markoneill said:


> I'm intrigued...what do you use the old razor for?


Thought someone may ask that! I use it if there are ant slight bobbly bits on Seat edges etc. Don't use it very often but it works well in that respect.



seat_Jay said:


> Hi Charlie, Nice work!
> 
> What did you use on the foot pedals and petrol cap?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks - On the pedals I use AS G101 to clean with a Toothbrush and remove any old debris stones etc with a Small Screwdriver. The same G101 on the Petrol Cap with a Toothbrush and Detailing Brush. Finished with AS Highstyle. Hope that helps.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> Must be quite close then!


Yea I'm Wymondham mate

Good to know a fellow Detailer nearby


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

hi again......lovely bright day here today so I managed to get some pics more or less done. There are a few.........

DSCN2996 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2999 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3000 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3001 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3002 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3003 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3004 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3005 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3006 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3007 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3009 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3011 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3012 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3013 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3014 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3015 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3016 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3017 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3018 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3019 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3021 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3022 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3023 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3024 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3025 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3026 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3027 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3028 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3029 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3030 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3031 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3032 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3033 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3034 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3035 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3036 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3037 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3038 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3039 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3040 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3042 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3043 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3044 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3045 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3046 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3047 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3048 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3049 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3050 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3051 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3052 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3053 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3054 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3055 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3056 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3057 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3058 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3059 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3061 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3063 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3067 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3068 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3070 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3072 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3073 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3074 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3075 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3066 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3076 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3078 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3079 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3080 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3081 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3083 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3085 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3086 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3087 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3090 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3091 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3092 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3093 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3095 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3098 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3099 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3100 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3097 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Time to put me feet up........

DSCN3089 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Thanks for reading if you got this far!

Cheers for now.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I bet that rusty tow-eye is annoying you?  Mine is starting to go the same way and it's never been out of the toolkit....I'm tempted to buy a new one, even though it sits under the spare wheel under the boot carpet!!!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Better than new. Super job.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great work Charlie, it looks superb now.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fabulous work Charlie, always done to a high standard. :thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

That is just fantastic. What a turn around you have achieved. I am truly impressed.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic chum. I especially like the very last pic. All that's missing is a cuppa tea lol.


----------



## seat_Jay (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks, the petrol cap looks better than new!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and looks better then when it came from the factory.
im sure whop ever buys the golf will be pleased with it


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I bet that rusty tow-eye is annoying you?  Mine is starting to go the same way and it's never been out of the toolkit....I'm tempted to buy a new one, even though it sits under the spare wheel under the boot carpet!!!


Yep....quite a few things annoying me but you have to draw the line somewhere. I probably could get it like new but my intention was to give it a general tidy up.



Cookies said:


> Fantastic chum. I especially like the very last pic. All that's missing is a cuppa tea lol.


Thanks - A nice cup of tea did follow immediately after that was taken!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great work once again. Love the white dog statue in the garden too


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Kiashuma said:


> Great work once again. Love the white dog statue in the garden too


Thanks - that's Tommy our Deaf, Dumb and Blind dog. He's been in the family years. Gives us no bother.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't get over the interior - looks absolutely mint. Fantastic job on a 13 year old car.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi - thanks for the comments. much appreciated. Just having a play with this.......

WP_20160219_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Bring it on lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

Excellent work...polish in some profit:thumb:
Obviously there has to be limit on what you spend..to make a profit.But is it not cost effective to correct the faults before advertising the cars?

"Driving wise it goes really well, We have done a few long trips over 200 miles each way recently with no problems! What we have noticed sometimes when you the car hasn't been used for a while It has a Slight misfire when cold for a couple of Minutes then clears itself and runs fine. Apparently this is a common thing on this age of Golf with similar engines. A friend who is a Vehicle Technician said it's likely to be a Coil Pack faulty or Plugs."


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome work


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

okcharlie said:


> Hi - thanks for the comments. much appreciated. Just having a play with this.......
> 
> WP_20160219_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Cant wait for you to start work on the pug mate. ☺


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

aka.eric said:


> Excellent work...polish in some profit:thumb:
> Obviously there has to be limit on what you spend..to make a profit.But is it not cost effective to correct the faults before advertising the cars?
> 
> "Driving wise it goes really well, We have done a few long trips over 200 miles each way recently with no problems! What we have noticed sometimes when you the car hasn't been used for a while It has a Slight misfire when cold for a couple of Minutes then clears itself and runs fine. Apparently this is a common thing on this age of Golf with similar engines. A friend who is a Vehicle Technician said it's likely to be a Coil Pack faulty or Plugs."


Think I've crossed this bridge before about the cars shown here and what I do with them etc. TBH for me it's more about the cleaning of them and the enjoyment of improving them regardless of what I do with them or what eventually happens to the car. I'm led to believe that this forum is about detailing etc and the mention of selling or For Sale is forbidden. The particular quote above you have included (from a 3rd party website) has no relevance to this thread or Forum. I don't wish to discuss anything relating to that quote as per rules of this Forum, to be frank I don't think anybody should care what I do with the car once I've cleaned it anyway.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Matt D (Jan 23, 2007)

Another excellent thread Charlie. I've just spent a while looking through some of your older threads and I echo what has been mentioned a few times, you have done some excellent work and I really enjoy seeing normal everyday cars getting some love and attention. Got me thinking about having a go myself once I have finished my Escort restoration.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Matt D said:


> Another excellent thread Charlie. I've just spent a while looking through some of your older threads and I echo what has been mentioned a few times, you have done some excellent work and I really enjoy seeing normal everyday cars getting some love and attention. Got me thinking about having a go myself once I have finished my Escort restoration.


Hi thanks for your comments. For me I enjoy the challenge sometimes of tidying up an older everyday car that otherwise gets overlooked. In the past I have been involved in the concours scene and although very satisfying can get very long winded and very expensive. What Escort are you restoring? Done a S1 Turbo with a friend many moons ago.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> What Escort are you restoring? Done a S1 Turbo with a friend many moons ago.


Matt must have gone down the pub so I'll park this here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=373053


----------



## Matt D (Jan 23, 2007)

okcharlie said:


> Hi thanks for your comments. For me I enjoy the challenge sometimes of tidying up an older everyday car that otherwise gets overlooked. In the past I have been involved in the concours scene and although very satisfying can get very long winded and very expensive. What Escort are you restoring? Done a S1 Turbo with a friend many moons ago.


It's a Series 2 RS Turbo I've got a thread in the projects forum here's a link if you are interested
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=373053


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Wifi in the pub Matt?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Forsh said:


> Matt must have gone down the pub so I'll park this here...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=373053


Thanks


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Matt D said:


> It's a Series 2 RS Turbo I've got a thread in the projects forum here's a link if you are interested
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=373053


Thanks....ill have a look at that. Had plenty of S2's in my younger days. A friend had an unrestored Diamond White one on a D reg with only 23k. Not used it tho in 15 years that I know of.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2016)

okcharlie said:


> Think I've crossed this bridge before about the cars shown here and what I do with them etc. TBH for me it's more about the cleaning of them and the enjoyment of improving them regardless of what I do with them or what eventually happens to the car. I'm led to believe that this forum is about detailing etc and the mention of selling or For Sale is forbidden. The particular quote above you have included (from a 3rd party website) has no relevance to this thread or Forum. I don't wish to discuss anything relating to that quote as per rules of this Forum, to be frank I don't think anybody should care what I do with the car once I've cleaned it anyway.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Makes perfect sense...you certainly dont have to discuss anything you dont want to.Curious to understand the thinking of a Motor Trader was all.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

aka.eric said:


> Makes perfect sense...you certainly dont have to discuss anything you dont want to.Curious to understand the thinking of a Motor Trader was all.


Interesting.


----------

